
Google contributes a new processor architecture backend to LLVM - striking
http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2016-February/095118.html
======
petra
[1] describes the processor. It's a processor for a network interface card,
nothing special about it. My guess: they either just want to optimize their
network via some interface, or some accelerator - or just design their own for
security.

[1][http://www.dte.eis.uva.es/Docencia/ETSII/SMP/archivos/archib...](http://www.dte.eis.uva.es/Docencia/ETSII/SMP/archivos/archibak/culler.pdf)
\- pg 478

